# " " 2018 -

## DL8RCB

*    :  -2018   -    * 

    2018  -     -               .        ,       ** .     ** ,     ,   125        **  (1893 .),         .   _                 , -      ,     ,_ -   .     -       ,        .          ,   ,      

    :



              -          .

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.qrz.com/db/RI0B

----------


## DL8RCB

> 2018


     ,      .

   : -           . 
    ?
      24-25      .
    , 5     ,   ua0ba,    rw0bg,             .

  (       www.qrz.com/db/ri0b )      3100     .    45   ,          ,       RT9K/MM ,     ,     ,           (                        ,    RI0B     CW-SSB,  DIGI (FT8  14095 dxmode )  PSK63   ,      40       300     
    ,        .

    UA9KDF !

----------

long, LY3QN-Jurijus, RA3PKJ

----------


## DL8RCB

[20:12:56]   :   RI0B         25-26  2018   .
 :
    RI0B.  2001   ,       RA0BM,       .     .    . https://www.qrz.ru/articles/article_...nye_ostrova_51 
 2017   UA9KDF        :   (AS-054 ),   (AS-121 ),   ( AS-104 ),  - ( AS-068 ).   .   -     .    ,   ,             ,     RT9K/9 http://legendsarctic.com/ekspediciya..._nansena_as054
 2017 ,   RI1F   ,           , , , -,  .      UA9KDF.      -  90   .  ,     RI0B -   ,    ,    ,             (http://litau.ru ). 
        RI0B.
18    ,     14    -       .  : https://share.findmespot.com/shared/...kbKtYfQ8sWLdK7
23       ,         .     . 
: 
: Kenwood TS-590 - 2 ., Elecraft K3;
: Expert 1.3 - 2 .,  Acom 1011 ();
: DXer 206 - 2 ., INV 30-40  - 2 .;
 APRS.
http://legendsarctic.com/tehnicheski...kspedicii_ri0b
      RT9K/mm.      RI0B      ,        .
http://legendsarctic.com/dnevnik_ekspedicii_ri0b


:
http://legendsarctic.com/ekspediciya...v_karskom_more
http://yanaorgo.ru/s/01_18/index.html
https://www.qrz.com/db/ri0b
   QRZ.RU,     ,    R9LR.


 :
  R3CN/mm (   );
  UA9KDF (-)
  UA1QV ()
  RW0BG ()
  UA0BA ()
  RT9K ()
  UA9LDD ()
  ,     .

----------


## DL8RCB

> GATEWAY RD2A-15


2018-08-24 05:07:00 CEST: *RD2A-15*>APU25N,TCPIP*,qAC,T  2RUSSIA:=5542.31N/03724.85E&HF Gateway {UIV32N}
,

----------

RA3PKJ, RZ3DHN, ur4mp

----------


## DL8RCB

*      27 .



*

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> ,


 .,

----------


## DL8RCB



----------


## DL8RCB

> .


  DL3KUD
 
14000.0
  *RI0B*

09:43 27 Aug
Arctic Legends DXpedition on t
Asiatic Russia




 05:31  

 :
https://aprs.fi/#!call=a%2FRI0B&time  range=3600&tail=3600


https://www.findmespot.com/mylocatio...985N/41.11773E


https://www.google.com/maps/place/66...41.17766?hl=en

----------


## DL8RCB

28:

28     .    .  +15,     .      .       6   10,8 /.   ,  ,   .     .          .  ,       ,   ,            .    .     ,       MFJ  100 .          -     .


 

 14

----------

LY3QN-Jurijus, RZ3DHN,

----------


## DL8RCB



----------

RZ3DHN

----------


## DL8RCB

19

----------


## DL8RCB

> HF      ?


       ,
   - DiGi RT9K-15
https://aprs.fi/#!call=a%2FRT9K-15&t...3600&tail=3600
 .
ps
     : //WL2K RI0B

Wsem privet   za bortom 5 gradusov proshli 2 morya wishli w karskoe  stoim vahti po entomu malo v efire rabotaem fizicheski na efir ne hvataet sil posle vahti  idem pod parusami skorost 7-8 uzlov wse poka otlichno  igor

      ,

----------


## DL8RCB

> 


 ?    ,
 ,   ""      :

http://legendsarctic.com/tehnicheski...kspedicii_ri0b

----------


## RZ3DHN

> ,      , ?


FYI

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> !





   -  -

----------

LEONID_S

----------


## DL8RCB

> :
> 03     12  .


  :
" "

http://gazetazp.ru/lenta/36541/

----------

RZ3DHN

----------


## DL8RCB

> :


05     ,  .    .    ,        -    .     3 ,     .        20 .     ,     .   RL2D      559.   20 QSO ,    .     .   6-7       AS-054.     4 ,    .  ,   ,   .

----------

RZ3DHN, UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

:
06     .       .      07 , 09-00  .

2018-09-07 04:10:06 CEST: *RI0B*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/020623h7330.40N/08030.79E[ RI0B  Expedition  info www.qrz.com/db/RI0B
2018-09-07 04:50:05 CEST: *RI0B*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/024143h7333.07N/08029.74E[RI0B TrackSpot (battery: LOW)
2018-09-07 04:50:15 CEST: *RI0B*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/024412h7333.30N/08029.91E[RI0B TrackSpot (battery: LOW)

      AS-054  .  ,  .

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

19:06 7 

 05:30 8

----------


## LY3QN-Jurijus

> ?


    " ".

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


 
"   -  .     ,     .        .          :  .        ,         .       35 ."



*  50 ():*




>

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

> ?


  , 
 ,    OziExplorer,
   UIVIEW32,     :Razz: ,
    (   ,   ,     )


   ,   ,    
ps
       " ",            ?

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

> .




   ,   T-44  .,    

ps
     47

----------


## DL8RCB

> .


   , 


   ""

----------


## DL8RCB

IOTA AS-121

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

:
*12        .              .    5000 QSO.         .         ,     .     ,   ,  ,   .       ,   ,  140    -  (  )*     RMS 
    , "  "
2018-09-13 06:20:04 CEST: *RI0B*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/042001h7708.81N/10009.56E[ RI0B  Expedition  info www.qrz.com/db/RI0BDevice Name: UA9KDF
Latitude: 77.14684
Longitude: 100.15937
GPS location Date/Time: 09/13/2018 09:20:01 YEKT

Message: RI0B Expedition info www.qrz.com/db/RI0B

Click the link below to see where I am located.
http://fms.ws/_IHq0/77.14684N/100.15937E 

If the above link does not work, try this link: 
http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=en&geoco  de=&q=77.14684,100.1  5937&ll=77.14684,100  .15937&ie=UTF8&z=12&  om=1

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

2018-09-14 09:10:07 CEST: *RI0B*>APRS,TCPIP*,qAU,RK3  FWD-2:/070258h7708.84N/10009.59E[ RI0B  Expedition  info www.qrz.com/db/RI0B

*15     .  4 850 QSO.  16-30       AS-104.     .   10-00      ,   :   .      .       ,   ,     ,          .     ,               ,  .   !

*

----------


## DL8RCB

>

----------


## UA0BHC

,

----------

DL8RCB

----------


## DL8RCB

> 



  :
*20  08-00   ,     .   ,  .       .         .       22 .        ,    .*

----------


## DL8RCB

> 08:10 EU


 ......    





 !

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

05:48 EU

 08:30 EU

 14

----------


## DL8RCB

* :


22  10-20        .        ,         7100 QSO.       .      R25RRC -     ,    RRC  25    . .   ,  ,      RA0BM,    2001       RI0B.       RI0B   .       ,    20 000 QSO.          .   ,      .       .   ,    legendsarctic.com     , ,    .      .  73!   RI0B.*

----------

104, UR4UBQ

----------


## DL8RCB

> :


Device Name: UA9KDF 
 Latitude: 69.74704 
 Longitude: 60.49435 
 GPS location Date/Time: 10/01/2018 04:30:55 YEKT 

 Message:  RI0B  Expedition  info www.qrz.com/db/RI0B

 Click the link below to see where I am located. 
 http://fms.ws/__gfB/69.74704N/60.49435E 

 If the above link does not work, try this link: 
 http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=e...UTF8&z=12&om=1

----------


## DL8RCB

http://fms.ws/10AjeS/68.68559N/46.66520E

----------


## DL8RCB

>

----------


## UA0BHC

RW0BG   ,     .

----------

DL8RCB

----------

UA0BHC

----------


## DL8RCB

, !

----------

rn1qa, UA0BHC

----------

RN3ANT

----------


## DL8RCB

""

,   ,    ,   !

----------


## DL8RCB

> , !


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=loNlGG0GN78&t=75s

----------


## DL8RCB

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLs_ununUIk

----------

